

Show HN: XMap – Replacing your walls of sticky notes - elijahlofgren
http://xmapit.com/?src=hn

======
elijahlofgren
My coworkers created a fun "ad" for xMap showing the problem it is solving
here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPu68JvQvaw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPu68JvQvaw)

It all started with one of our directors asking me to spend 1 hour estimating
how long it would take to build this: [http://blog.xmapit.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/02/approx-may...](http://blog.xmapit.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/02/approx-may-2013-sketch-from-Jerry-1024x720.jpg)

Then our company had their own "shark tank" competition, which we didn't win
and we made this poster as part of our presentation (sorry about the blur):
[http://blog.xmapit.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/xMap-
Shark...](http://blog.xmapit.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/xMap-Shark-Tank-
Poster.jpg)

The idea is to stop planning things with a wall of sticky notes connected by
string but have a tool designed for organizing info via tags.

We have started a blog (not yet linked to from home page):
[http://blog.xmapit.com/](http://blog.xmapit.com/)

I'd love your feedback!

Thanks!

------
chris_j
Minor issue with the page: I think you meant "poring over data" (not
"pouring"). [0]. Other than that, this looks interesting and I must check it
out when I have more than my phone with me.

[0] [http://www.merriam-webster.com/top-ten-
lists/top-10-commonly...](http://www.merriam-webster.com/top-ten-
lists/top-10-commonly-confused-words-vol-1/pore-pour.html)

